# Frame Stickers.



## RobertPettifer (Nov 24, 2012)

Afternoon everyone,

I have a Madone 5.9 and only just noticed how many manufacturer stickers are attached-I have a 56cm, an H2 and I'm pretty sure there is one saying "wear a helmet" and "do not ride on carbon if you crash"

How cleanly do these peel off? I can get hold of some acetone or carbon tetrachloride to dissolve any adhesive residue but I'm loather to do it if I end up with damaged paintwork and black blobs.

I know, hardly an earth shattering problem, but I do not really need manufacturer's butt-covering stickers


----------



## okiefo (Jan 10, 2009)

Those usually peel right off, but if they do leave a residue, you can just use some citrus based degreaser (Pedro's Oranj Peelz or similar) or some Goof Off and it will dissolve the adhesive. No need to really go much stronger than that.


----------



## RobertPettifer (Nov 24, 2012)

okiefo said:


> Those usually peel right off, but if they do leave a residue, you can just use some citrus based degreaser (Pedro's Oranj Peelz or similar) or some Goof Off and it will dissolve the adhesive. No need to really go much stronger than that.


Thanks, I had not thought of using citrus degreaser. I wasn't sure if they were designed to come off or designed to stay put!


----------



## stabor (Nov 22, 2011)

Just a caveat: I used Goof-Off to remove a sticker from my stem and it dissolved the white decoration. That was silk-screening, I think, not the regular coated paint job you'll find on your frame.


Steve




RobertPettifer said:


> Thanks, I had not thought of using citrus degreaser. I wasn't sure if they were designed to come off or designed to stay put!


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Use a hair dryer on the decals. It will soften the adhesive and make the decals very easy to remove. To clean off any remaining adhesive, you can use WD-40, nail polish remover, Goof-Off, or believe it or not, peanut butter or vegetable oil.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm surprised to read the words "carbon tetrachloride."

I hadn't heard of it since I was in grade school 50 years ago. There were stories then of people cleaning their couch or furniture and dropping dead from liver and kidney failure.

I googled it, that's some nasty sh!t: _Carbon tetrachloride persisted as a pesticide to kill insects in stored grain, but in 1970 it was banned in consumer products in the United States._

I'm sure you know not to breathe it or spill any onya.


----------



## RobertPettifer (Nov 24, 2012)

Randy99CL said:


> I'm surprised to read the words "carbon tetrachloride."
> 
> I hadn't heard of it since I was in grade school 50 years ago. There were stories then of people cleaning their couch or furniture and dropping dead from liver and kidney failure.
> 
> ...


Hi Randy. I'm a pharmacist and I got a bottle of Carbon Tetrachloride when a store closed many years ago. I do not use it often, but it's a good organic solvent. (Probably dissolve the carbon fibre in the frame too!)


----------



## oclvframe (Apr 25, 2006)

Best non-damaging goop remover ever is WD-40. Been using it on all sorts of painted/plastic/carbon/whatever surface for years...makes the sticky stuff turn into a gooey mess that wipes right up. Some warm soapy water for a follow up leaves it as if it was never there.

-r


----------

